# How would you get out of a locker?



## Borad (Dec 3, 2015)

Let's say you're locked in a locker, trunk, or a windowless room with a hollow steel door. What EDC tool would you want with you, to free yourself or let air in? I'm thinking a curved hacksaw so you could saw through a flat piece of steel that has no exposed ends. But I don't know if they make such a thing. I know they make EDC prybars. Is that the best option? Or a drill to drill a series of holes so you could fit a small saw through the slot?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 3, 2015)

Cell phone maybe?


----------



## magellan (Dec 3, 2015)

If I recall right, Lynn Thompson of Cold Steel Knives leaped onto the roof of a car 30 years ago at a show and showed how his knife could do a "can opener' on an actual car top. Don't recall the particular knife model but anyway, that was one event people remember. It might have been a Recon which is not in their current catalog.

People like his knives but he's controversial figure in the martial arts knife community, although he has a Harvard class curriculum vitae having trained with top experts like Ron Balicki and others. Some people think he's a wanker, others are more positive.

Me, as a certified black belt/instructor in three different knife and sword arts, if the president of an important knife products company wants to promote that aspect of his art I'm okay with it due to the negative image commonly associated with these arts.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 3, 2015)

I was thinking a ESEE 5 would work. Or some type of tomahawk.


----------



## Illum (Dec 3, 2015)

Well... I do recall a time back in middle school where I was sandwiched into a locker by a couple former acquaintances. Rather than letting me out after the jokes over, I was stuck inside it inside the boys gym for maybe almost hour where they turned off the lights to the place and closed to door on their way out. At that position I could neither sit or stand, and the smell of the lockers around mine was :green: . All the things you mentioned wouldn't work, because I had no room to move my arms beyond limited wrist movements. The only way I got attention was learning to bump the back of my head against the locker door [which was hollow and makes a racket] whenever I can hear people walking outside [The vents were open]. I was found by a very pi**ed off coach thinking someones vandalizing something with a hammer. 


Honestly, all I wished I could have carried was a whistle, and preferably gum. 

In a trunk.... I have no idea. I'm not Hudini, you can give me all the tools in the world, but if there's no appreciable space to swing my arms, even steel sheeting is a bit of a challenge


----------



## chillinn (Dec 3, 2015)

I realize its not the most convenient (or practical) EDC to lug around, but also know there's a lot of sailors that rarely leave home with out it, the finest, most useful keychain bling, a Nimitz Class Aircraft Carrier.


----------



## Borad (Dec 3, 2015)

There's a 10 year old thread on this here and I was looking at some Fox rescue knives that probably do the job. Hopefully I'll find a video or something.


----------



## seery (Dec 6, 2015)

Over a 20 year period, my construction company has installed a literal boat load of steel doors and frames in near every commercial and industrial application you could imagine. Including Federal Buildings and Military Bases. 

In in an exterior wall application, the lock set or deadbolt, hinge butts, and the actual steel door itself are the weak links. And in that order. 

In an interior wall application, the bottom frame anchors, wall base plate anchors, and the enclosing wall itself are the weak links. And in that order.

There are of course exceptions. But your best bet is to sit down on your butt and persistently kick the bottom corners of the frame at the wall. If there are any heavy objects in the room, place them behind you to leverage against. Don't wear yourself out too quickly or hurt yourself. Just good hard jolts with your heals. You will be surprised at how effective this is.

If the interior walls are concrete, treat your attack the same as an exterior wall. 

If the exterior walls are steel/wood stud with drywal and exterior siding, treat your attack the same as in interior wall. 

This all applies only if the walls surrounding the door can't be easily cut or kicked through.


----------



## tadbik (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd pull my Stanley Fatmax Fubar from my go bag and put it to the test!


----------



## MrJino (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm sure lockers have air holes already, and if not, a few minutes of bashing my knee should.
I don't think any edc item would be as useful as willpower and some elbow grease, even headbutts (to save my life).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 1, 2016)

MrJino said:


> I'm sure lockers have air holes already, and if not, a few minutes of bashing my knee should.
> *I don't think any edc item would be as useful as willpower and some elbow grease*, even headbutts (to save my life).



My one inch punch, of course. 

~ Chance


----------



## Borad (Jan 1, 2016)

Air holes and a whistle sounds good too. I wonder what my EDC drill options are. I like the can opener type tool though. I'd make a hole then can-opener myself a bigger one.

I wasn't picturing a gym locker. I was thinking of a storage locker.


----------



## MrJino (Jan 5, 2016)

If storage locker or meat locker, no knife will save you haha.
Phones wouldn't work either. 

I probably can't think of 1 edc item people carry that would break the hinges or padlock from a locker.

Unless you edc a 10,000 mw laser and melt your way through like a jedi.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jan 5, 2016)

I would most likely deafen myself as a result but as a former USAF training instructor I can shout loud enough that I will be heard even if the school is closed for the holidays. Good luck on stuffing me in a locker without suffering significant injuries to your body.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 5, 2016)

smokinbasser said:


> I would most likely deafen myself as a result but as a former USAF training instructor I can shout loud enough that I will be heard even if the school is closed for the holidays. Good luck on stuffing me in a locker without suffering significant injuries to your body.



Easy...lace your food and water, then place your sleeping body in the locker. Seriously though...edc wise, some sort of hardened steel punch...possibly a multitool. Anything you can auger with would probably fare well in such an enclosed space.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 6, 2016)

dc38 said:


> Easy...lace your food and water, then place your sleeping body in the locker. Seriously though...edc wise, some sort of hardened steel punch...possibly a multitool. Anything you can auger with would probably fare well in such an enclosed space.



That might work for him, but I don't fit in a locker


----------



## Borad (Jan 6, 2016)

Is there a knife that could cut through the roof of a car if you score it like 100 times?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 6, 2016)

Borad said:


> Is there a knife that could cut through the roof of a car if you score it like 100 times?



I've seen knives that can cut through a boot. But you can only find them at three in the morning. If you act now you can get free shipping. But wait! There's more! :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Jan 6, 2016)

Borad said:


> Let's say you're locked in a locker, trunk, or a windowless room with a hollow steel door. What EDC tool would you want with you, to free yourself or let air in? I'm thinking a curved hacksaw so you could saw through a flat piece of steel that has no exposed ends. But I don't know if they make such a thing. I know they make EDC prybars. Is that the best option? Or a drill to drill a series of holes so you could fit a small saw through the slot?


Good question? Are there any Wise Guy's on the forum, if not find one and he will tell you what to do!


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've seen knives that can cut through a boot. But you can only find them at three in the morning. If you act now you can get free shipping. But wait! There's more! :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



lol. Love a good infomercial.


----------



## Borad (Jan 15, 2016)

I think I came up with a method using multiple EDC tools. Make a row of holes using a small jeweler's drill bit in a hand vice. Expand the holes with a reamer. You can expand each hole until they join, or make them join by stabbing the row of holes with a tanto blade, so the UST Razor Saw could fit through the slot (see it cut through rebar here). Freedom!


----------



## Poppy (Jan 15, 2016)

Borad said:


> Is there a knife that could cut through the roof of a car if you score it like 100 times?


I used to carry a Police model Spyderco knife. IIRC it had a 4 1/4 inch pointed blade, and half of it was serrated. I don't recall whether it was an advertisement, or a comment from an EMT who used it to cut a trapped victim out of a car, through the back of the seat. The serrations, allowed him to use it like a hack-saw through the metal wires/caging that the cushioning is attached to and braced by.

When I wanted to cut through the fender of my 1990 bronco to put in a snorkel, I used a number of tools, and I was surprised how easily it was cut with a pair of sheet metal pliers.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 16, 2016)

The tip of my Spyderco Police was very thin, I believe they called it a 'mariners' tip (not sure what that is useful for), and it snapped clean off trying to lightly pry something easy (and I was being careful), it's ats55 steel. I'd be surprised if it could be used for cutting through cushioning springs/wires.


----------



## braddy (Jan 16, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've seen knives that can cut through a boot. But you can only find them at three in the morning. If you act now you can get free shipping. But wait! There's more! :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



The Glock knife is a heck of a knife, sometimes described as a pry bar that is a knife, and favored by many Special Ops because it also sharpens well, and serves as a dagger and fighting edge blade.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 21, 2016)

I EDC a pushblade sometimes. Have to watch legality and size, but that might get me somewhere. Of course not getting locked in might be more prudent. I absolutely always EDC a 6oz or 8oz lead monkey's fist. That thing can definitely bend through metals.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Certainly "BIG" for EDC'ing but the Becker BK3 Tactool could be tasked:



But as the above video shows, it is an eXtreme use of such an implementation.


----------

